# 92fs M9A1 22lr conversion



## SlipperyPete (Jan 11, 2013)

I saw on Beretta's page that there is a 22lr conversion kit, and it fits all 92 models with a standard frame. Is the m9a1 considered a standard frame?


----------



## SlipperyPete (Jan 11, 2013)

Anyone have any experience with the concersion kit at all?


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

I owned one, but found I never used it. It seemed to fit fine on my M9A1, but I never did anything with it beyond putting it on one time right after I got it. My original plan was to sell my MK III and use the kit, but I just could not bring myself to part with the MK III so I sold the kit instead. Getting my money back out of the kit was no problem at all. I listed and sold in in just a couple days.


----------



## SlipperyPete (Jan 11, 2013)

My thought was buy the kit and use the same gun to shoot to hone skills and get comfortable with the pistol, while saving a few bucks on 22 rounds instead of always throwing 9mm lead down range. For the cost of a kit i can buy a totally different pistol. My father in law has a mosquito. I like it but, not sure i want one.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I had heard the Beretta conversion kit was a bit pricey. Never really took the time to check it out myself, so I'm just going by what I've heard. 

If they are in the $300-$400 range, I'd be more likely to just buy a dedicated .22LR pistol. There are some great pistols out there available in that price range.


----------



## firemanjones (Nov 13, 2011)

SlipperyPete said:


> I saw on Beretta's page that there is a 22lr conversion kit, and it fits all 92 models with a standard frame. Is the m9a1 considered a standard frame?


I believe it will fit, it will not fit the 92 & 96 A1 frames.
I have the kit and really enjoy shooting it. I even purchased a 92F and sold the complete slide assembly so I now have a dedicated Beretta .22.


----------



## SlipperyPete (Jan 11, 2013)

It's close to 400. I am going to look for other 22lr pistols. Any suggestions?

I saw it doesn't fit the 90-2 and 96, but remember reading something about the m version too.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SlipperyPete said:


> It's close to 400. I am going to look for other 22lr pistols. Any suggestions?
> 
> I saw it doesn't fit the 90-2 and 96, but remember reading something about the m version too.


I'm a fan of the Ruger MKII pistols. SS or blue, and a whole host of barrel lengths and configurations.

Tons of after-market accessories for them as well.


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

firemanjones said:


> I believe it will fit, it will not fit the 92 & 96 A1 frames.
> I have the kit and really enjoy shooting it. I even purchased a 92F and sold the complete slide assembly so I now have a dedicated Beretta .22.


The M9A1 is essentially a 92FS as is easily confirmed by looking at the right-hand side of the slide.


----------



## SlipperyPete (Jan 11, 2013)

Yup. Was originally just curious if it is considered a standard frame, but looks to have been answered.


----------



## Beretta_92FS (Feb 8, 2013)

Just buy a Mosquito for under $400 and make sure to break it in with CCI mini mags and youll love it. I Do. Just make sure first 500 rounds at the minimum is CCI Mini Mags. Hell spend the extra 4 bucks per sleeve of 100 and only put Mini Mags through it. Don't listen to the fools that broke the Mosquito in with Federal ammo. The Sig Manual clearly states to only use Mini Mags for break in. Hell they even give you a rebate for them.


----------



## SlipperyPete (Jan 11, 2013)

You must be reading my mind. I shot the mosquito. Sweet pistol, and what a blast to shoot.


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

I have both Beretta 92fs and sig mosquito love shootin them both


----------



## SlipperyPete (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice. What ammo do you like to throw with the Beretta?


----------



## Rev579 (Mar 3, 2013)

Ciener also makes a .22 conversion, and those kits can be had for $200-$250. You can get one to match an Inox or Bruniton finished gun for $199, new. JAC Hand Gun Conversion Kits the thing is kit does not have the decocker, so the set-up will be more like a cross between the 92D and the 92FS. I had one until I got the beretta conversion. Both are great, and many prefer the Ceiner kit over the Beretta conversion kit.
Muscle memory and ease of making a trip tot he range might tip the scales in the beretta/ceiner option. Cost would lead many to the ceiner option. Variety or diversity might lead another person to a separate, dedicated pistol. Obsession led me to buying a 96 frame to solely use with my .22 practice kit... Clearly I need help.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, the 22 kit will fit on an M9A1. If you want a kit, I'd definitely stick with the factory Beretta one, despite its priceyness. Beretta makes the 22 kids in batches. Some were released last year - but they sell out quickly.


----------

